# Whatever became of bariatrics?



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 30, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago I read (someplace online -- and now I can't remember where :doh that bariatrics was pretty well extinct as a medical specialty, having been replaced by WLS. Can anyone confirm this? Does anyone know (or know of) any practicing bariatricians? I can't believe that an entire medical specialty would disappear in such a short time ... but there aren't any ads for bariatricians in my Yellow Pages ...


----------



## imfree (Apr 30, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A couple of weeks ago I read (someplace online -- and now I can't remember where :doh that bariatrics was pretty well extinct as a medical specialty, having been replaced by WLS. Can anyone confirm this? Does anyone know (or know of) any practicing bariatricians? I can't believe that an entire medical specialty would disappear in such a short time ... but there aren't any ads for bariatricians in my Yellow Pages ...



In my neck of the woods, Middle Tennessee, WLS doctors are referred to as "Bariatric Surgeons". 


(OPINION) Aside from cases in which it saves lives or quality of life, WLS seems too much like a lobotomy for the digestive system.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 30, 2011)

We've got a doctor here in Anchorage who's a bariatric doctor who doesn't do WLS. I wonder how many of the bariatric docs are running the weight loss centers that have popped up in many cities.


----------



## imfree (May 19, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A couple of weeks ago I read (someplace online -- and now I can't remember where :doh that bariatrics was pretty well extinct as a medical specialty, having been replaced by WLS. Can anyone confirm this? Does anyone know (or know of) any practicing bariatricians? I can't believe that an entire medical specialty would disappear in such a short time ... but there aren't any ads for bariatricians in my Yellow Pages ...



A lot of Bariatric Doctors and Surgeons became Lap-Bandits.:doh:


----------

